# Naps



## Schwarzie (Nov 2, 2015)

Recently placed my very first NapsGear order...

Will keep you posted on the overall experience...


----------



## ill gotten gains (Nov 2, 2015)

Schwarzie said:


> Recently placed my very first NapsGear order...
> 
> Will keep you posted on the overall experience...


Is there something wrong with the sources this board has to offer? Research Naps and you will find more bad than good about them.


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 2, 2015)

I have done extensive research and close personal friends have dealt with Naps as well and they have not been disappointed...


----------



## ill gotten gains (Nov 2, 2015)

Schwarzie said:


> I have done extensive research and close personal friends have dealt with Naps as well and they have not been disappointed...



Maybe they have gotten better.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 2, 2015)

Naps has always been good and ive never been disatisfied with them unlike some Others around


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 2, 2015)

This experience will serve to tell


----------



## AnabollicA (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been using Naps for the past 8 years and they've always been solid. And they are a sponsor here, so I don't get the comment asking if there's a problem with sponsors this board has to offer...they are one of 'em!


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 8, 2015)

Shipped and on it's way fellas. All of my friends swear by them! I am going to be another satisfied client for years to come


----------



## cb62864444 (Nov 9, 2015)

Is it being shipped to the us?  Looking to make my first purchase, going crazy reading reviews 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AnabollicA (Nov 9, 2015)

They take a while coming from halfway around the world...but you'll get it! I'm not familiar with a lot of thier stuff now, but Geneza is like thier flagship UGL line which is very good. And their European pharm grade stuff is solid.


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 20, 2015)

Received my order from NAPS a couple of days ago! I will tell you that I am extremely impressed with the quality and discreetness of their packaging and product shipment. Everything was intact just as ordered and I am 100% happy with my order as of today. I am a NAPS promoter for life now. I highly recommend them to my counter-parts.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 20, 2015)

you received a order of what aappears to be gear and your a promotor for life i def wouldent follow you advice with any other sources..... good thing though Naps i know is good to go already lol but god damn pin the gear before you tell everyone how awesome your fucking gear is. i dont doubt Naps quality at all in fact i have a order on its way. But if this was some other lab i know nothing about.... well i actually would just laugh at you and disregard your post


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 20, 2015)

you received a order of what aappears to be gear and your a promotor for life i def wouldent follow you advice with any other sources..... good thing though Naps i know is good to go already lol but god damn pin the gear before you tell everyone how awesome your fucking gear is. i dont doubt Naps quality at all in fact i have a order on its way. But if this was some other lab i know nothing about.... well i actually would just laugh at you and disregard your post


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 21, 2015)

I was commenting on the quality and speed of shipment you mental midget...

Are you for real?

Wow.


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 21, 2015)

People hate let them hate.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 22, 2015)

True


----------



## Jaws55 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just my two cents, I placed an order with naps within the last couple of months, got my order in less than two weeks. Products as described and worked great, oral tren and hcg.


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 19, 2015)

Naps works brothers. I've used for over 2 years now and know guy who turned me on to naps has been using for maybe 5 yrs. Never had any issues with quality neither me or him or all the brothers we help out also. but ta is long. If you don't mind waiting and go with the proven brands you'll be good. I actually thought it would be nice to stay local and get better gear faster. Well I now see all the bs with staying in the states as well. I have gear now that I haven't tried yet so not speaking of or bashing and sponsor's that still currently working under same name. I got some gorilla gear now so hoping the bs will end! From looks of everything it just might!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 19, 2015)

ill gotten gains said:


> Is there something wrong with the sources this board has to offer? Research Naps and you will find more bad than good about them.


Wouldn't buy into the research much brother. I've got several products from naps and would put anything I have from them up against anything anyone has!!!! Quality is just as good if not better . Lots of guys like geneza and its good. I prefer the dragon,alpha pharm, hardcore labs, & the organon brand. If you look at test under the section labeled other sources they have few different brands of Winny,DECA, but mostly test. They or mostly amps and lil pricey but all good. Plus they have pharma meds and all oral gears or pressed tabs. That's hard to beat when you can provide that much variety. Not counting PEPs n HGH 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 19, 2015)

Schwarzie said:


> Received my order from NAPS a couple of days ago! I will tell you that I am extremely impressed with the quality and discreetness of their packaging and product shipment. Everything was intact just as ordered and I am 100% happy with my order as of today. I am a NAPS promoter for life now. I highly recommend them to my counter-parts.


Hey bro I'm glad for you. I knew you had nothing to worry bout though!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## AnabollicA (Dec 24, 2015)

I got my pack a few weeks ago. It was my staple Geneza and new to me Alpha Pharm. I'm stoked to try the Alpha Pahrm stuff, it rates high in quality so I had to try some for myself. 

Lots of happy Napsters in here, let the good times roll!


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice brother

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## lovecoates (Dec 27, 2015)

Naps has always been a crapshoot for me. Had a couple of orders seized; others have come through and been great *shrug* Guessing that's probably pretty typical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnabollicA (Dec 29, 2015)

lovecoates said:


> Naps has always been a crapshoot for me. Had a couple of orders seized; others have come through and been great *shrug* Guessing that's probably pretty typical



Yeah, it's typical with overseas stuff. You get it re-shipped? I had a couple seized orders with them, they re-shipped to me. They have a replacement order policy which is great.


----------



## Salim001 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just ordered some trenarapid from alpha-pharma healthcare. Anybody got any reviews or comments on the legitimacy of alpha pharma products? any feedback would be appreciated.

juan d s 1 0


----------



## BLACK STAR (Dec 30, 2015)

naps is gtg

he is  the longest source ever to still be in buisness so that should tell you something.

they have big following for a reason.


----------



## lovecoates (Jan 3, 2016)

AnabollicA said:


> Yeah, it's typical with overseas stuff. You get it re-shipped? I had a couple seized orders with them, they re-shipped to me. They have a replacement order policy which is great.



It's my understanding that re-ship got seized too! Haha, those were the two orders (my two last with them unfortunately).

Found a new gig for my research this year. *fingerscrossed*


????????????????
Age: 27
Height: 6'1"
Current Weight: 195 lbs
Body fat: 6.6% bf

2016 GOALS: 225 lbs, 4.5% bf


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

A few times I've ordered from 1napsgear, all gear was genuine. 
The last cycle was trenaver and testaver purchased from naps, no problems with tren cough or whatever.


----------



## rdavis81 (Feb 19, 2016)

I've made a few orders thru Naps. Always arrived. Never any problems. Mainly Geneza. No complaints.


----------



## werewolf (Feb 25, 2016)

Just received another parcel from Naps. Great guys, no issues with delivery, decent gear for fair price.
Ordered vermodje's stack for cutting. Going to see my abs one day...


----------



## Dptg (Dec 19, 2016)

I've heard a ton of bad news coming from naps.... Not my experience..     I've ordered through naps for almost 3 years now and haven't had a "bad" experience..  sometimes waiting for the order to ship or receive at home.   I mainly use GP for everything, ive tried the dragon pharma too, i liked it all. 
Best ive liked is Andromix this is an awesome product cant ask for more and dosed high.. pretty sure most of thyre products are dosed higher, they will show you the uptdated lab results if you disagree. 
Ive tried
GP sust
GP cyp
GP enanth
GP stan10
GP methan10 
GP tren ace
and im about to try GP Tren E to see how that goes.
Dragon Test E  

Basically my point is maybe when they first started there were some hickups but other than that i wont use any other site. simple and easy and great quality products and all sorts of good deals every week. cant beat them.


----------



## emcewen (Dec 20, 2016)

I've used 80mls of GP andromix. All of them left horrible welts.  I originally ordered 4, complained they were leaving large welts and they sent me 4 replacements. The replacements did the same, I'm thinking their oil has something really harsh.

I've recently found a 100% solid source on the darknet and I've never gotten anything bunk or underdosed (Generic hgh/300mg/ml test e)


----------

